# Wall Mounting LCD TV



## RichTheRed (7 Jan 2008)

This is probably a silly question but I'll ask it anyway. I'm looking to wall mount a TV but the location I'm looking to put it up in is not near a stud. Is this possible, i.e. more work to secure the mount, or is it a complete pipe dream!

Any advice would be great.


----------



## davidoco (7 Jan 2008)

Depending on the spacing of your timber studs you can remove a square section of the plasterboard, usually 400 to 500 mm and fit a piece of ply between the vertical studs.  You could then fit your bracket to that.  Just be careful with the weight you are putting on this.  I think 20 to 30kg is probably the most you can put on it and at that have no cantilever function on your mount.


----------



## oopsbuddy (7 Jan 2008)

Could you not just fix a piece of ply directly on to the plaster wall, but secured to wall studs underneath, without removing any plaster? Ply will be covered by TV anyway, and less repairs required afterwards if the TV is moved. I may be doing something similar myself in the very near future!


----------



## kilkerry (14 Jan 2008)

It is possible to wall mount, but you need to reinforce the wall with ply wood or get a bracket that is designed for studded walls, try DID or Peats


----------



## davidoco (15 Jan 2008)

oopsbuddy said:


> Could you not just fix a piece of ply directly on to the plaster wall, but secured to wall studs underneath, without removing any plaster? Ply will be covered by TV anyway, and less repairs required afterwards if the TV is moved. I may be doing something similar myself in the very near future!


most brackets would not be big enough to cover the required amount of ply adequately plus removing the plaster board gives an opportunity to get a good fix on the ply.


----------



## oopsbuddy (16 Jan 2008)

davidoco said:


> most brackets would not be big enough to cover the required amount of ply adequately plus removing the plaster board gives an opportunity to get a good fix on the ply.



I don't understand! Most wall studs are 16" apart, therefore 18" or 20" should be the minimum length piece of ply required, but if the spacing of the brackets is inflexible, use whatever length is necessary. If this ply is then screwed directly into the wall studs (through the plasterboard) using sufficiently long screws, nothing will shift it. Then simply screw the TV brackets onto the ply at whatever spacing is required, and the TV will cover it all easily. To remove, simply reverse the process, and all that is left will be the screw holes, not a large piece of ply in place of the removed plasterboard.


----------



## davidoco (16 Jan 2008)

oopsbuddy said:


> If this ply is then screwed directly into the wall studs (through the plasterboard) using sufficiently long screws, nothing will shift it. Then simply screw the TV brackets onto the ply at whatever spacing is required, and the TV will cover it all easily. To remove, simply reverse the process, and all that is left will be the screw holes, not a large piece of ply in place of the removed plasterboard.


 
Fitting a piece of ply over the plasterboard and driving long screws into the stud work is risky business.  You don't know what electric wiring, pipe work is in there.  You may or may not get a good fix on the stud with this method.

Remove the plasterboard, fit a batten 19mm in along the 3" stud and then fit the ply to the batten so that the ply is flush with the front of the stud.  You can cross screw the ply to the stud also.  Then you can fit a new piece of plasterboard and skim over (there are a few DIY kits for repairing the skim).


----------



## oopsbuddy (16 Jan 2008)

I understand now your plan and I cannot argue at all with what you suggest, as it will be a fine job when it's finished, but it sounds like a lot of work to fit a TV bracket. Also, if it is ever removed, I don't think it will ever look the same, no matter how carefully it is repaired. I also think it can't be too hard to confirm if there are pipes or wires behind the plasterboard (there are electronic devices available to do this), and as long as you hit the stud with the long screws, they will not come out! Alternatively put in a larger piece of ply and/or use extra screws to secure.

Anyway, no competition here Davidoco, I just thought mine was a simpler way of doing the same job with less damage, but equally effective.


----------



## davidoco (16 Jan 2008)

oopsbuddy said:


> Anyway, no competition here Davidoco, I just thought mine was a simpler way of doing the same job with less damage, but equally effective.


 

Agree, there are a few ways this could be done all equally effective.


----------

